
Glu Mobile lays off dozens - adamstober
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2017-08-25-glu-mobile-lays-off-dozens
======
adamstober
As always, happy to help good SF people who were affected and are now job-
searching via [https://www.layoff-aid.com](https://www.layoff-aid.com)

